# Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen



## Getraenketrinker (23. Oktober 2015)

*Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*

Lieber Leser, 

lassen Sie sich von mir auf eine Reise voller Rätsel und Überraschungen mitnehmen, auf das Ihnen hoffentlich nicht das gleiche widerfährt, wie mir.

Alles begann vor am 14. August, als ich meine Corsair Vengeance K70, Cherry Browns und 20 defekten blauen LED`s bei ALTERNATE retournierte. 

Einen Monat später wurde mir von ALTERNATE 80€ (Neupreis 120€) angeboten, da die "Ware weder zeitnah repariert noch ausgetauscht werden kann". Natürlich abgelehnt, das "Herstellerergebnis" abgewartet.

Einen weiteren Monat später bekomme ich nun eine Gutschrift über 100€ von ALTERNATE, mit der Begründung:
"In Ihrem Fall wurde der Garantieanspruch mit einer Gutschrift abgeschlossen und dies ist voll und ganz legitim. Der Betrag ergibt sich aus der Nutzungsdauer." 

Kaufpreis im Garantiezeitraum (Rechnungsdatum  04.02.2014) erstatten? Ausgeschlossen. Durch ein neueres/ ähnliches Modell ersetzen? Unvorstellbar. 

Warum nimmt man für sein Premiumprodukt die billigsten und schlechtsten LED`s, die der Markt zu bieten hat? Warum können die "Techniker" nur wegschmeißen und ersetzen, nicht aber LED`s löten? Warum schreibe ich seit 10 Wochen auf meiner Zweittastatur? 

Alles Fragen, die eigentlich nur einen Schluss zulassen - zukünftig einen weiten Bogen um ALTERNATE und jegliche Corsair Produkte zu machen.

Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung von Corsair bezüglich ihrer Kundenpolitik sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Konstantin Hack

RMA-Nummer: 398307698


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*

Hast du dich denn mal direkt an Corsair gewand oder bisher nur E Mail Verkehr mit Alternate gehabt?
Das ist für mich jetzt nicht so deutlich.


----------



## xHaru (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*

Hättest du nicht eine Ersatztastatur fordern können? 

Bei sowas würd ich ganz stur bleiben und die Gutschrift nicht akzeptieren. Erklär mal ein Bisschen. So wie das scheint, hat Alternate mit dir geschrieben, wie soll dann also Corsair was für die Gutschrift können?

Wenn du schon was zur Qualität der LEDs sagen kannst, warum hast du sie dann nicht selber getauscht? Das klingt mir persönlich etwas sehr reißerisch.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*

Na anscheinend hat er es nicht sondern die Reklamation direkt über alternate gemacht.
Darum verstehe ich auch nicht so recht warum er jetzt von Corsair eine Rechtfertigung über das Ergebnis haben will, wo er mit deren Support vorher anscheinend nicht mal gesprochen hat?


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Getraenketrinker,

leider ist es immer für den Kunden etwas schwer nachvollziehbar, wenn ein Händler den Schritt einer Rückerstattung des Zeitwertes bevorzugt, anstatt einen Austausch gegen ein anderes Modell anzubieten. Für den Händler selbst ist es die einfachste Lösung und wird häufiger so praktiziert wenn ein Produkt nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Als Kunde sitzt man dann da und wird mit den AGBs, denen man beim Kauf zugestimmt hat, abgespeist. Ärgerlich aber tatsächlich legitim.

Unsererseits wäre es anders gelaufen. Leider hilft es dir nun nichts mehr. In diesem Fall hätten wir dir den Ersatz durch ein anderes Modell angeboten. Die Tastatur die du gekauft hast, gibt es in der Variante  nicht mehr. Ersatz hättest du aber ohne wenn und aber bekommen.

Nun ist das Kind bereits in den Brunnen gefallen und wohl auch schon ertrunken, da du die Tastatur wohl nicht mehr zurückbekommen wirst. Ich spreche intern nochmals den Fall an, danke hier auch für die RMA Nummer, aber ändern wird es an dem momentanen Endergebnis wohl nichts.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mr2insane (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*

Wenn er seine Tastatur von Alternate nicht zurück erhält, hat er das recht auf die zurückerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises oder eine Neue gleichwertige oder höherwertige Tastatur aufgrund von Schadensersatz.

Du solltest versuchen deine Tastatur einzufordern. Sollten sie es nicht mehr können -> Schadensersatz


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*



mr2insane schrieb:


> Wenn er seine Tastatur von Alternate nicht zurück erhält, hat er das recht auf die zurückerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises oder eine Neue gleichwertige oder höherwertige Tastatur aufgrund von Schadensersatz.
> 
> Du solltest versuchen deine Tastatur einzufordern. Sollten sie es nicht mehr können -> Schadensersatz



Für den Fall das er seine defekte Tastatur nicht mehr zurück bekommen würde sehe ich da trotzdem wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg, für Schadensersatz, da es dabei um den realen Wert eines Gegenstandes ginge der durch Nutzung von fast 2 Jahren und Defekt weit unter dem Neuwert liegen würde, außerdem ist ein neues identisches Modell nicht mehr lieferbar. Folglich hat man ihm bei alternate schon eine kulante Verfgütung gegeben, immerhin hatte er das Gerät fast 2 Jahre in Verwendung und hat dafür noch rund 84% des Kaufpreises zurück bekommen.
Da wird dir jedes Gericht einen Vogel zeigen wen du Klage wegen 20 Euro einreichst, da es sich dabei bestenfalls um einen Bagatellschaden handelt, wen überhaupt, da er ausreichend für den Defekt entschädigt wurde.

Am Ende ist er einfach schlicht selbst Schuld, ich hätte mich einfach mal direkt an den Support von Corsair gewendet bevor ich das Teil bei Alternate einschicke, im schlimmsten Fall hätten sie ihm auch nicht mehr zurück geschrieben als schicken sie das Gerät zu ihren Händler.
Da ich aber Corsair kenne und weiß wie kulant man da ist, weiß ich das er die RMA da sicher hätte direkt durchführen können, trotz noch laufender Restgewährleistung.

Nun bleibt ihm nur fürs nässte mal die Erfahrung mitzunehmen und schlauer zu sein.


----------



## Getraenketrinker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

der Schriftverkehr ist bisher ausschließlich über Alternate erfolgt, richtig. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass die Hauptverantwortung für das Dilemma bei ALTERNATE liegt. 

Mir aber zu sagen, ich sei schlicht selber Schuld, ist ziemlich dreist, denn es geht hier um Garantie und nicht um Gewährleistung.

Warum wird eine RMA über den Händler anders behandelt als eine RMA direkt vom Kunden? 
Ich zitiere ALTERNATE: "Wie der Hersteller seine Garantiefälle abschließt bleibt jedem Hersteller selbst überlassen. Wie Sie der Gutschrift entnehmen können, hat der Hersteller mit einer
Gutschrift abgeschhlossen, diese haben wir an Sie weiter geleitet."

Und ja, ich habe mehrmals angefragt, die Tastatur zurückgeschickt zu bekommen, erfolglos.

Die Frage, warum ich mich nicht hingesetzt habe und die 105 LED`s meiner 120€ Tastatur selbst getauscht habe erübrigt sich in meinen Augen.

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, Konstantin Hack


----------



## xHaru (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*

Das ist das übliche Verfahren, Verkäufer/Hersteller halt. Du weißt auch nicht, ob es da noch anderen Verkehr gab, beispielsweise, ob Alternate dort nach ner geminderten Gutschrift angefragt hat. Frag direkt beim Hersteller an, dann hast du direkteren Support. 

So oder so hätten sie dich eigentlich fragen müssen, was du haben willst.

Gewährleistung hin oder her - Voller Kaufpreis muss zurück oder n Austauschmodell.


----------



## mr2insane (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair RMA - Fragen über Fragen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für den Fall das er seine defekte Tastatur nicht mehr zurück bekommen würde sehe ich da trotzdem wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg, für Schadensersatz, da es dabei um den realen Wert eines Gegenstandes ginge der durch Nutzung von fast 2 Jahren und Defekt weit unter dem Neuwert liegen würde, außerdem ist ein neues identisches Modell nicht mehr lieferbar. Folglich hat man ihm bei alternate schon eine kulante Verfgütung gegeben, immerhin hatte er das Gerät fast 2 Jahre in Verwendung und hat dafür noch rund 84% des Kaufpreises zurück bekommen.
> Da wird dir jedes Gericht einen Vogel zeigen wen du Klage wegen 20 Euro einreichst, da es sich dabei bestenfalls um einen Bagatellschaden handelt, wen überhaupt, da er ausreichend für den Defekt entschädigt wurde.
> 
> Am Ende ist er einfach schlicht selbst Schuld, ich hätte mich einfach mal direkt an den Support von Corsair gewendet bevor ich das Teil bei Alternate einschicke, im schlimmsten Fall hätten sie ihm auch nicht mehr zurück geschrieben als schicken sie das Gerät zu ihren Händler.
> ...




Genau das ist der unterschied, es sind "fast" 2 Jahre um, d.h. er hat noch Gewährleistung.
Nur weil ich von Schadensersatz gesprochen habe, heißt es nicht das man dafür vor Gericht gehen muss... Es ist ein Juristischer schritt.


----------

